# Bigfoot 3D Bridgeport, IL



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Shoot that foam deer and Scott will have it made up into jerky before you finish the range. :wink:

Hope to make it over for sure.


----------



## Encore88 (Jul 29, 2008)

Saturday shoots- SWEET!


----------



## 3dfevr#1 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Love the Saturday shoot also.*

Thinking about shooting both days. Scott will run a nice shoot and it will be nice to shoot all new targets.


----------

